# Lakota needs a home. Toronto



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Lakota needs a NEVERMIND!!!!!*

Now I love Lakota alot but Im gona try to find her a good human home.

This pigeon only loves a human mate and its hard keeping her with my other pigeons since they start to fight because she does not like them.

She will dance and coo for anyone she loves being petted on her face but realy does like to dance and bow her head.So if you are in the toronto area this is a Great pet pigeon for you she's about 6 months old and is a Cropper and will puff up her cute little chest.

So if intrested and Lakota for SHUR will be your home pet forever say so.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Why do you want to give up such a sweet pet? Sorry to ask, just curious.
If he is only six months old, he is not fully mature yet and he could easily adjust in a loft enviroment especially if he falls in love with a pigeon lady.

Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lakota is so sweet 

she is a loving bird


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sheeesh selling Lakota makes me feel realy bad now I dont even feel like it but I need to sell some pigeons I dont know my dad said it was a good idea so I thought about it maybe my grandparents shall want her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I thought Lakota was your "forever" pet. 

Are you selling or putting the bird up for asoption?


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

My dad said it would be a good idea to get rid of her not being able to breed but I dont care I love her too much and I was crazy to think of adopting her.

SHES MINE FOREVER!!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

christina11 said:


> My dad said it would be a good idea to get rid of her not being able to breed but I dont care I love her too much and I was crazy to think of adopting her.
> 
> SHES MINE FOREVER!!


its good you're keeping her Christina, becuase you love the bird a lot


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Reti said:


> Why do you want to give up such a sweet pet? Sorry to ask, just curious.
> If he is only six months old, he is not fully mature yet and he could easily adjust in a loft enviroment especially *if he falls in love with a pigeon lady*.
> 
> Reti


lol i think she said the pidgeons a girl.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*This Thread Is Now Closed*

I'm sorry folks but the young lady offering these birds is kind of questionable on the list right now .. for sure the birds need homes, but I can't attest to their health or other.

Terry


----------

